# Scary start to the day



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

What we woke up to at 12:30 this morning thank goodness for a daughter that doesnt sleep. This was along the fence line maybe 50 foot from our house. My husband kept the little ones on our side from spreading until the fire fighters got here and thankfully the house it ended up getting has been vacant for years.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!! That must have been terrifying! I am so glad God protected you and your family and goaties and property!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! That must have been terrifying! I am so glad God protected you and your family and goaties and property!!!!


He definitely was watching if something hadnt promoted her to take a shower she would have never seen what she thought was a big flashlight in the window. I dont even want to think about how much farther it could have spread we're so dry everythings kindling right now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad you are all ok. Cannot imagine waking to that


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tha


ksalvagno said:


> Oh my. Glad everyone is ok.


Thank you a little shook up but other wise all good


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Glad you are all ok. Cannot imagine waking to that


Thank you. Definitely not the best way to wake up a kid yelling fire then looking out to big old flames every where. I hope to never see that again


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow that must have been really scary! Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So glad everyone is safe and sound!!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Glad you’re all safe! How scary!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So scary, glad everyone is safe.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone a scary night and then the call I didnt want to get it flared back up today while I was in town. Fingers crossed its out now and we wont be making any more 911 calls


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no! Did they get the flare up under control???? (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh no! Did they get the flare up under control???? (((((Hugs)))))


They did ( neighbors had the hose and a neighboring guy with a water truck worked on it before they got there)but then spent time questioning everyone like we'd restarted it. Covering their butts since they left the basement burning and we'd all been putting out hotspots all morning since they didnt want to go get more water and come back out the first time. Makes me less than impressed with our county fire department.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they volunteer?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good grief! More (((((HUGS))))) !!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Are they volunteer?


Im honestly not sure I dont think so but even if they are they turned down help from the hotshots that do get paid.

Figurex it out they're paid on call


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Good grief! More (((((HUGS))))) !!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very scary.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Very scary.


It was still hard to sleep at night


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------

